# Which crate fan?



## susan tuck

Hey, I need to get a crate fan and I was looking at the 3 listed here: http://www.elitek9.com/Kennel_Supplies/index1.htm (scroll down about half way). Does anyone know if the one with the little ice pack dealie is any good? If anyone knows of a better fan, please let me know. I am looking for a solar or battery operated fan, the cig lighter in my POS car doesn't work anyways.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

These work real well, you can use a marine battery to run it if you need.

http://www.swampy.net/wb.html


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

O2 Cool is a very cool fan. It has a self contained battery or cig lighter or 110 volt. It puts out a descent amount of air. Last year SOME Walmart stores had them or the online catalog. I think they were about $20.

You can have them delivered to the store and save shipping.


----------



## susan tuck

Looks good Kyle, but more than I can afford right now. I'll keep it on my wish list for the future!

I'll check out those "O2 fans", thanks Lee.


----------



## Skip Morgart

susan tuck said:


> Hey, I need to get a crate fan and I was looking at the 3 listed here: http://www.elitek9.com/Kennel_Supplies/index1.htm (scroll down about half way). Does anyone know if the one with the little ice pack dealie is any good? If anyone knows of a better fan, please let me know. I am looking for a solar or battery operated fan, the cig lighter in my POS car doesn't work anyways.


 
I have the "deluxe" model with the thermostat and the cooling rings. I don't use the cooling rings. Even though I have 2 of the cooling rings, the liquid inside them still thawed way too fast, but I REALLY like the fan itself. I run it off my cigarrette lighter, have ran it for many continuous hours at shows/trials, and it has never drained the truck battery too much. I bought a 2nd oscillating fan from an rv store, and if it gets too warm outside, I run both fans at the same time off my cigarrette lighter with a splitter, and still no problems draining the truck battery. I think they do a real good job at keeping the dog comfortable.


----------



## Tina Rempel

I have the #K10 fan that runs on two "D" cell batteries. Lots of use and holding up pretty well. The batteries last a long time through the summer though I always have spares with me. I also put fresh in every spring. I will hang two water buckets in each crate under the fan, one that I filled then froze so a nice block of ice. That seems to help. I did have to duck tape a couple battery covers back on when the dogs banged them around, the fans still work fine.

I have also filled a bigger cooler with ice, left the top open, and set it next the dog crate. This works well in the dog trailer, especially when traveling.

Sue, come on up! See the set ups we use at our club. Visit, play, work your dog. Have some good food with us. \\/


----------



## susan tuck

Tina Rempel said:


> I have the #K10 fan that runs on two "D" cell batteries. Lots of use and holding up pretty well. The batteries last a long time through the summer though I always have spares with me. I also put fresh in every spring. I will hang two water buckets in each crate under the fan, one that I filled then froze so a nice block of ice. That seems to help. I did have to duck tape a couple battery covers back on when the dogs banged them around, the fans still work fine.
> 
> I have also filled a bigger cooler with ice, left the top open, and set it next the dog crate. This works well in the dog trailer, especially when traveling.
> 
> Sue, come on up! See the set ups we use at our club. Visit, play, work your dog. Have some good food with us. \\/


I'm crossing everything I'll be spending August or September (or both) in Washington. Hopefully our barn with the little guest house upstairs will be finished. Hell I might not make it back down here to helll before Xmas if I play my cards right. 

On the water buckets, are you talking about those little metal ones that can be clipped inside the crate? 

I'm glad I asked about the ones with the ice ring. I guess if it looks too good to be true it usually is too good to be true! Sounds like they would last maybe 10 minutes down here in hell. Thanks for the heads up Skip.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

I have several of the O2 fans. But last year I bit the bullet and bought a Ryobi that will use an 18V rechargeable battery. While I get pretty good mileage out of the D Batteries, they were costing me $11 bucks a pack. I haven't used the Ryobi yet because I can park the van in the shade at the farm but a couple of the agility folks say the battery is good for several hours. Hubby uses the power tools so I'm gonna swype a couple of his batteries to give it a try soon. 

Terrasita


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Lee H Sternberg said:


> O2 Cool is a very cool fan. It has a self contained battery or cig lighter or 110 volt. It puts out a descent amount of air. Last year SOME Walmart stores had them or the online catalog. I think they were about $20.
> 
> You can have them delivered to the store and save shipping.


I saw those today at Walmart here in Anchorage when I was getting some new house fans. Under $20. 

Julie


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I use the O2 cool fans that have the A/C adapter. THe A/C adapter puts out 12 volts and instead of using that you can use a 12 volt deep cycle marine battery.

I can get a full weekend on my deep cycle running two fans. You just need to use the amps on the fan and the amp hours on the battery to figure out how much you need. If you are only talking an hour here and there you can run off the main car battery but you don't regularly want to put a drain on a battery designed for cold cranking and not deep cycling.

Keep your eyes open in the Fall and you can usually get them at Walmart for $5 on closeout.

Anything using evaporative cooling is not so good in high humidity.
May be great for Las Vegas but probably not in Washington

Bought a an O2 cool with the fan blowing air over ice cubes on clearnace and it was worthless.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Hi Nancy - In regards to high humidity, just use blue ice instead of ice cubes.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Hey, that is a pretty good idea! 

I am looking for a source of 60 degree phase change material that does not cost an arm and a leg and is not lethal if ingested to make crate mats. I understand that is another good product in high humidity situations such as we have.

I think the main thing is getting up the fence at my new home and pushing the dog outdoors. Acclimitization is the biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I think blue ice lasts longer too! I plan on using Blue Ice in Costa Rica's high humidity.


----------



## Carol Boche

Susan, 

I did not read the whole thread but wanted to tell you that I got my fans at Wal-Mart for $9.99 about 4 years ago. They take 2 D-cell batteries but also plug in to the adapters in the vehicle and do not drain my battery at all. They are about 10" square and are fairly high powered and have 3 settings. 

If I need to, I use the blue ice squares and hang them in the fronts. 

Normally I do not use that unless I am parked on blacktop with no shade.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I have several of the O2 fans. But last year I bit the bullet and bought a Ryobi that will use an 18V rechargeable battery.


 
Hey, I just got one of these last weekend! At $30, it's a pricey fan, but the output seems great. I do have a really nice RV fan I won that I never would have paid the $80 for, but it plugs into the cigarette lighter which is kinda far from the crates in my van. I like that the Ryobi uses the 18v battery.

Laura


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

There are several O2 cool variants - one is rechargable, one uses D cells, and another has the choice of AC adapter and / or D cells.

The last one is the one I got that is normally around $15 but around $5 when they make the switch from summer to winter goods at Walmart. For that option and deep cycle battery you need to strip the cord to attach to battery and trash the a/c adapter [or just use one of those one size fits all 12V adpaters]

http://www.o2-cool.com/battery_overview.php

http://www.nextag.com/o2-cool-fan/search-html

Another option that I have between my cab and my truck is a small radiator fan. That sucker moves so much air I have to crack the windows on the truck as it creates a suction [need to put a potentiometer on it to slow it down] downside is I only use it when the engine is running as it pulls 7 amps.


I think you need to figure out how long you need to run a fan to get what you need.

For running off the car battery - great if you have a car battery meant to deep cycle [some use Optima because of high draw sound systems in the vehicle] - but a normal car battery is not meant to be drawn down, it is meant to crank an engine -- probably no big thing for an hour here or there but if you are talking all day long, get a 2nd battery.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

You know this comes up every year

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/battery-operated-crate-fans-8027/


----------



## Carol Boche

Nancy Jocoy said:


> For running off the car battery - great if you have a car battery meant to deep cycle [some use Optima because of high draw sound systems in the vehicle] - but a normal car battery is not meant to be drawn down, it is meant to crank an engine -- probably no big thing for an hour here or there but if you are talking all day long, get a 2nd battery.



Should have stated this in my last post....I have two batteries in my 09 Yukon XL. 
(yes, I have another new vehicle, but this one I LOVE, so I will keep it a while) LOL


----------



## Tina Rempel

susan tuck said:


> I'm crossing everything I'll be spending August or September (or both) in Washington. Hopefully our barn with the little guest house upstairs will be finished. Hell I might not make it back down here to helll before Xmas if I play my cards right.
> 
> On the water buckets, are you talking about those little metal ones that can be clipped inside the crate?
> 
> I'm glad I asked about the ones with the ice ring. I guess if it looks too good to be true it usually is too good to be true! Sounds like they would last maybe 10 minutes down here in hell. Thanks for the heads up Skip.


I'm expecting to see you at our club then. =D> 

Buckets, I use the 2-quart stainless, fill to about 3/4 to the top and freeze. One frozen bucket and one water bucket per crate. I've also just filled the bucket with ice cubes if I'm on the road.


----------



## susan tuck

I'll be there with bells on!

Anyone know if these Miracool crate pads are any good?
http://miracool.com/BIZyCart.asp?ITEM=ART-01&PUNCH=BEAT-HEAT&CLIENT=MiraCool&ACCOUNT=5007


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I don't know - it is evaporative cooling so for me it would be a no go 

I was at a seminar all last week and a lot of folks were swearing by this product

http://www.coolzonedog.com/

But the stuff is not cheap!


----------



## susan tuck

Coool........literally!:-o


----------



## susan tuck

Okay so I went & got a couple of those O2 fans (the ones that run on batteries and also have the a/c adapter). Peter has a marine battery and says he will do the conversion thingy but in the meantime (probably til hell freezes over, I got a bunch of batteries on sale) I got one of those blue ice sheets that looks like ice cubes (about 18 inches by 8 inches) to clip to the front of the crate and let one of the fans blow through. I was also given a hot tip about freezing 2 litre soda bottles with water then putting them in the crate (like what Tina does but cheaper). So tomorrow we will see how it goes. The forecast for hell tomorrow is hot hot hot.


----------



## susan tuck

susan tuck said:


> Hey, I need to get a crate fan and I was looking at the 3 listed here: http://www.elitek9.com/Kennel_Supplies/index1.htm (scroll down about half way). Does anyone know if the one with the little ice pack dealie is any good? If anyone knows of a better fan, please let me know. I am looking for a solar or battery operated fan, the cig lighter in my POS car doesn't work anyways.


Sooooooo this morning Peter went out and bought me a new Dodge Nitro (SUV) and the lighter thingy works great for plugging in the fan. :-D8)


----------



## Tina Rempel

That beats a crate fan all to hell. Now you have lots of power supply outlets for lots of fans and lots of air conditioner on the road. Nice Peter.....

And a reliable vehicle to drive up here to visit us.


----------

